
Grokking Elixir - ingve
http://www.swwritings.com/post/2018-08-11-grokking-elixir
======
gcb0
for me elixir does to erlang what php did to C.

it dumbs it down extremely. which is not a bad thing. one doesn't have to grok
erlang processes and message queue for most elixir real applications. just
like nobody have to care about pointers to shared memory on a high concurrent
php application.

